# Overtons marine carpet.



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Going to re carpet the boat for a winter project. Has anyone ever used overtons 16 ounce day star carpet. I ordered the sample sheet and the 16 ounce carpet seems to tear fairly easily. I don't want to order it and then have to recarpet again in a couple years if it starts tearing. 

Anyone else have a suggestion where I can find marine carpet. Cabelas has a good price but they don't have the color I want. Also feel free to offer tips and tricks to replacing the carpet I will take any advice I can get. 

Scott


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

just my .02 cents I could never afford overton, always though they were high priced for the same thing at other stores. last job I did was from BB and its still in great shape ,5yrs old.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by ripping. If you get a thread from the backing pulling out, almost all of them are pretty easy to rip. It's the glue holding it down that keeps it from tearing, but, there is a lot of differences in backing material. 

Man those Overton's prices are out there. The only way I could find what you referenced was in a kit. Breaking it down it comes to about $25 a yard for Overton's 16 oz cheap stuff, but that includes glue and a handful of screws, where as Cabella's 18 oz is $14.50. You don't need the kit as you can get the notched trowel, glue, and screws at almost any hardware store. Too bad about the color. I've called Cabela's and ordered things through them they didn't have listed before. Sometimes it takes a day or two, but, they've always called back, most times with what I wanted. I'd give it a shot.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The outdoor carpet stocked at Lowes worked well for me. Save a lot of $$ by not buying a "marine" carpet.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

By ripping it, I mean you could hold it up like a sheet of paper and tear it in half through the carpet and backing, without much more effort than say tearing a piece of construction paper. 

Kagee, I looked at the indoor outdoor carpet and that was my original plan but the way it's constructed it looks like the backing would show through where the carpet wraps around a corner. Especially around the hatches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Bounty hunter missed your post the first time I read through this thread. I am definitely not sold on overtons, what is BB? Where you said younger your carpet.

I fish- overtons sells the carpet separately from the kit. 16 ounce carpet is 9.99 per linear foot on a 6 foot roll. Works out to $15/yard. Still high but can't seem to find light brown anywhere else that is not a solid color. I like the color variation because it is destined to get dirt,blood,slime and who knows what else spilled on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I Fish said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by ripping. If you get a thread from the backing pulling out, almost all of them are pretty easy to rip. It's the glue holding it down that keeps it from tearing, but, there is a lot of differences in backing material.
> 
> Man those Overton's prices are out there. The only way I could find what you referenced was in a kit. Breaking it down it comes to about $25 a yard for Overton's 16 oz cheap stuff, but that includes glue and a handful of screws, where as Cabella's 18 oz is $14.50. You don't need the kit as you can get the notched trowel, glue, and screws at almost any hardware store. Too bad about the color. I've called Cabela's and ordered things through them they didn't have listed before. Sometimes it takes a day or two, but, they've always called back, most times with what I wanted. I'd give it a shot.


cabelas carpet is great in my opinion. I put new carpet in my boat about 3 yrs ago and its still like new. I bought the glue and the slotted trial. but I ended up just using my hand to spread the glue. bottom line check out cabelas carpet before you buy.
sherman


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

BASS PRO ,[getting old and blind , ] might even look on e bay .


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I used boatcarpetcentral.com. Happy with product. Bought the 20 oz. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you Piscator. Checked out boatcarpetcentral.com. They have "sandstone" in the 16 ounce (that color doesn't come in the 20 ounce) and that is pretty much the color I was looking for. I will call tomorrow for a sample to be sent out but their price is about $50 less than overtons so it would have to be pretty bad for me not to order it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Another option is to check with a local upholsterer. When I got my boat carpeted the guy I worked with had HUGE books of carpet selections. Lots of different price points. The guy I used is around Buckeye lake but there's a zillion out there. You would be amazed at all the different levels of quality and styles. 

I ended up going with a snap in style as the floor was already covered with textured vinyl (I saw a roll of it in Paul's Marine the other day). The carpet has a rubber backing which keeps the flooring from even getting wet. But, as I mentioned, there are many styles, a ton more than you will find in any retail store. You might even be able to work a deal on pieces that they can't use.

Good Luck!


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Got my sample from Boatcarpetcentral yesterday. Color is exactly what I was looking for and the quality, especially the backing, seems much better than overtons. Placed an order that afternoon. Thanks for your help Piscator. 

Scott


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad it worked out. What kind of glue are you going to use?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

After reading through a lot of old posts both here and on Iboats I think I'm going to go with DAP contact cement on the hatches and the Roberts 6700 indoor/outdoor adhesive on the floors. My reasoning is that on the floors I want the ability to reposition the carpet if I need to as the glue is drying but on the hatches I want to make sure the carpet, especially the edges, doesn't come loose after a short time.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I put hydroturf in my duck boat and love it.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

That is exactly what I did. Turned out good. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If you want it to look professional, make sure that the nap of the carpet all runs the same direction across the entire boat. If pieces are turned a different way and put next to each other, say for instance on your hatch lids, they will look patchy and almost like 2 different colors. I would also highly recommend staying away from the lower grade stuff. It will fade, dry rot and tear in no time. The Cabelas carpet that I used was one down from their top of the line stuff and still looks good after 10 years. (stored indoors) Also, don't skimp on the amount of adhesive and leave no areas uncovered.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the tips All-Eyes. After a little further research I think I am going with DAP Weldwood Indoor/Outdoor Adhesive instead of the Roberts 6700. DAP can be applied down to 45 degrees. I have a small quartz heater in my garage but I don't think I can get the garage up to the 65 degrees without a propane heater, which I don't think would be wise using a solvent based adhesive. 

Scott


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am not a big fan a carpet on a boat. They make some nice vinyl "flooring" but I went with truck bed liner type spray. But once you do that you are stuck with it.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the help. Started a new thread with pictures of the finished project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

